#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-08
<az7> chat niiiiiight !
<az7> so hows linux?
<Ahmuck> well
<Ahmuck> i've got linux on a usb key.  i think it's got a damgaged file system
<zillah> hey all
<Ahmuck> perhaps.  can i rsync that from the key to a folder?
<az7> fsck?
<Ahmuck> using fsck won't cause loss of files?
<az7> shouldn't if its not mounted, right?
<Ahmuck> needs to be unmounted?  how would you fsck a unmouted filesystem
<az7> fsck /dev/sdXX
<az7> whatever your usb is when its connected, but not mounted
<zillah> umount /dev/sdXX; fsck /dev/sdXX
<Ahmuck> it's like /media/Cruzer
<Ahmuck>  /media/U3
<zillah> cat fstab| grep /media/U3
<zillah> to see which sdXX it is
<Ahmuck> cat: fstab: No such file or directory
<Ahmuck> i've never understood cat, i suppose because i've never really studied it.  even though i own 7 cats myself
<zillah> sorry
<zillah> its /etc/fstab
<Ahmuck> ah, hi zillah
<zillah> hai
<Ahmuck> :), know japanese
<zillah> lol
<Ahmuck> returns nothing.  i shoulda known /etc/fstab ... to tired this evening i guess
<Ahmuck> since as an oldie i used to modify fstab to get things to work
<zillah> :)
<zillah> or type mount
<zillah> heh
<zillah> speakimg of tired im gonna head to bed. ttyl.
<Ahmuck> konichiwa?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-06-09
<Ahmuck> anybody looking for a small amount of something to do?  can pay.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-06-05
<TommyT> HAPPY FOURTH OF JUNE
<TommyT> woo hoo
<TommyT> for those of you looking in the logs yes we are six hours behind UTC so it's still 6/4/2013 here
<TommyT> Big crowd on chat night!
<TommyT> good night!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2013-06-07
<TommyT> anybody here tonight?
<TommyT> I found guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamsBestPracticesandGuidelines linked from the new community.ubuntu.com site
<TommyT> bye
#ubuntu-us-ar 2014-06-04
<What> Hello!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2015-06-01
<awkwardtechdude> hello
<awkwardtechdude> Could I apply to become a member of this LUG? I'm from Sherwood, near Little Rock.
<awkwardtechdude> I might not be able to physically make it to meetings, though.
<awkwardtechdude> the Northwest Arkansas LUG
#ubuntu-us-ar 2017-06-05
<mullagainn> Hello
